# Выбор эстрадно/джазовой крупной формы, полифонии



## Ghelios (7 Сен 2013)

Я аккордеонист. Суть вопроса такова: решил на гос. в консе подобрать приличную полифонию и крупную форму эстрадноджазовую. С полифонией я быстро в тупик зашел - эстрадники руками разводят - мол "на классике сидим", из знакомых никто не в курсе. Сам полифонию искал, но есть либо детские либо заумно написаны, причем на аккордеон не перелагаемые. 
А насчет крупной формы тоже беда - Был вариант взять Горчакова "Полифонические эскизы" но он сильно корявый для аккордеона. Идеально подошла бы джазовая сюита...

Помогите товарищу в творческой беде.=)


----------



## Yourok (8 Сен 2013)

Обиделся за Горчакова! "Полифонические АППЛИКАЦИИ" аккордеонистами великолепно играются.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (8 Сен 2013)

Поднимал на джазовом форуме похожую тему - 
http://jazzforum.ru/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=8433


----------



## Ghelios (8 Сен 2013)

Так там же ничего нет... Только первое сообщение в теме и все.


----------



## oleg45120 (8 Сен 2013)

*Ghelios*,
А зачем джаз играть в крупной форме? Что Вы этим хотите добиться?


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (9 Сен 2013)

*Ghelios*,
Цитата:


> Так там же ничего нет... Только первое сообщение в теме и все.


Вот и я о том же.

*oleg45120*,
Цитата:


> А зачем джаз играть в крупной форме? Что Вы этим хотите добиться?


Форма в неакадемической музыке - самое слабое место. Наверное, стоит компенсировать это.


----------



## uri (9 Сен 2013)

на мой взгляд вопрос поставлен немного некорректно. Крупная форма может быть в джазовом стиле,или с элементами джаза.только и всего.эта форма уже по определению академическая.вы вообще сами то видели подобное?есть конечно вещи типа канадской сюиты Петерсона,или рапсодии Гершвина,но это вещи более близки к академическому направлению.а джаз это все таки импровизация,причём наиболее ценна спонтанная импровизация...и насчёт формы я бы не сказал,что это слабое место, любая грамотная импровизация укладывается в совершенно четкие границы формы.а так в стиле эстрадно-джазовом прекрасная сюита Подгорного есть.Ретро-сюита.


----------



## vadic (9 Сен 2013)

У Бориса Мирончука есть джаз рок партита ,прекрасное произведение. Я партиту играл на госе как крупную форму. Ноты можна заказать на официальном сайте Бориса Мирончука.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (9 Сен 2013)

Так у Зубицкого есть как минимум две партиты в джазовом стиле. Ноты первой даже напечатаны в антологии литературы для баяна.


----------



## oleg45120 (9 Сен 2013)

У Шмыкова есть джаз-рок партита. Но я бы не назвал это полноценным джазом, как и партиты Зубицкого


----------



## uri (9 Сен 2013)

Согласен с Вами Олег.там есть какие то элементы джазовой гармонии,ритма..но это скорее в подражание джазу...


----------



## Ghelios (9 Сен 2013)

Я имел ввиду крупную форму с элементами джаза, джазрок партита мирончука отлично подходит!


----------

